# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Calgary's Best Sandwich - 2022 edition. (Foodie Fight!)

## ExtraSlow

Open to any style "quick-service" lunch type place. I'm partial to Italian type sandwiches, like Peppino and Spolumbos. I think I give a slight edge to the Kensington Peppino location for that. 
Viet subs are wicked. I don't know where does the best of that style anymore. 

Back in the day the place in Lancaster that used to the the fresh hot turkey every day was in heavy rotation. God I'd love to find somewhere that does that again. Roast a whole turkey every day and slap it on regular bread with average veggies and I'm in heaven. 

So what say you beyond foodies? What's your favourite sandwich in Calgary? 

Note: For the purposes of this discussion, "quick-service" restaurants where you don't need a reservation or a waitress are what I'm talking about. I know there's some "nice" restaurants that have amazing sandwiches as well.

----------


## killramos

Ribeye at BVS holy grill is pretty good.

Thi Thi Viet subs need an honourable mention.

Does alumni still do their Nashville fried chicken sando?

I don’t get out much anymore.

----------


## Brent.ff

Im on a viet sub kick, and Viet to Go Subs in NE calgary if you're near the airport is def worth the stop

----------


## gpomp

Sandwiches are overrated IMO

----------


## G-ZUS

Do Donairs count?

----------


## whoreads

Mmm meat and bread https://www.meatandbread.com/

----------


## asp integra

Joes Special at Peppino is #1
The little drive through on macleod just south of 50th does great vietnamse subs, and they are cheap ($6-7)
Mr Chicken at Holy Grill (its a panini, but sooo good)

----------


## killramos

> Do Donairs count?



Rather than debate what's a sandwich lets just go with if its a sandwich to you it counts

----------


## G-ZUS

Deagla in Forest Lawn and Aleppo Shawarma and Donair make some good donairs.

----------


## bjstare

+1 for Alumni hot chicken. Def the best hot chicken I've had north of the US border.

Isn't there a viet sub place that a beyonder owns, that's apparently better than everywhere else?

----------


## killramos

Thi Thi

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's a beyonder?

----------


## killramos

> That's a beyonder?



Yessir

----------


## ExtraSlow

How did I not know that? weird.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Italiano at Trieste in the Core.

----------


## jwslam

> Back in the day the place in Lancaster that used to the the fresh hot turkey every day was in heavy rotation. God I'd love to find somewhere that does that again. Roast a whole turkey every day and slap it on regular bread with average veggies and I'm in heaven.



I miss this so much
 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Xamim

Thi Thi for sure if I'm in the area. Great subs and supporting a beyonder is always a good thing. Rib Sate is my go to.

Pita Grill in Riverbend for donair/shawarma. Lamb Shawarma is good!

I've had the To Me drive through subs a few times and they were good. Then I must have hit them on an off day because it was bad and haven't been back since. 

Looks like Peppino's has a location in the dirty south now, so I'll have to stop by.

----------


## INITIALD

> Sandwiches are overrated IMO



No fresh shaved truffles, no care.

----------


## sabad66

+1 Thi thi is the best viet sandwich in town. And bonus points that you support an awesome fellow Beyonder and his family.

Flirty Bird makes a wicked Nashville Hot and like 7 different heat levels to suit everyone’s taste. I’ve heard alumni is really good too but haven’t tried it yet. 

Pita Express is best for donair/shawarma downtown. They are right next door to where pepino downtown was. But Olly fresco BVS is a close second.

Myhre’s deli for Montreal smoked meat sandwiches. Only had it once myself but better than any other smoked meat sandwiches I’ve tried.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Meltwich, only because of the totes

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hit up 17th for legit sub. Woman behind the counter was pretty good looking, but maybe I'm just horny. Sandwich was fucking delicious.

----------


## TomcoPDR

You go for massage next door after?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Massage first baby. Work up an appetite winkyemoji.gif

----------


## TomcoPDR

Ahhh smart. Get your buns stuffed, before stuffing on buns

----------


## suntan

The food court at 6st and 5ave has a Fresh Choices that makes turkey sandwiches the OP has described. It’s amazing.

----------


## Buster

I don't eat vietnamese subs on account of the cultural appropriation they did of the french people with the baguettes.

----------


## DonJuan

> Im on a viet sub kick, and Viet to Go Subs in NE calgary if you're near the airport is def worth the stop



On your recommendation I just went there.

Sate Beef has some nice kick and decent amount of beef and fresh veggies. Bread is nice and fresh, not too crusty. A+

----------


## beyond_ban

+1 to Flirty Bird, i am a spice fanatic and i go three levels down with "Hot Flirt". Anything hotter and you will regret it later. I tried a toothpick of the hottest (it's a dry rub) and it made my tongue go numb.

Great chicken, great portions, great spice, great fries, great coleslaw.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I don't eat vietnamese subs on account of the cultural appropriation they did of the french people with the baguettes.



I think the French were the ones doing the appropriations in that relationship.

----------


## DonJuan

My contribution:

Had a Chicken Parmigana (it was on a bun so it counts), at Lina's Italian Market off Elbow Drive. Fantastic and at $11 I felt it was a deal.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Not sure if there are any stores left. 

Worked in Saskatoon few years ago, Grandma Lee’s. Subway style fixings, mmm sprouts, on 1” soft slice bread, and a soup

----------


## S-FLY

> Joes Special at Peppino is #1
> The little drive through on macleod just south of 50th does great vietnamse subs, and they are cheap ($6-7)
> Mr Chicken at Holy Grill (its a panini, but sooo good)



+1 Joe's special.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Was Grandma Lee's a chain? I'm sure I've had that somewhere and it wasn't Saskatoon.

----------


## dj_rice

Thi Thi is good

But Saigon Deli is the OG

----------


## TomcoPDR

There was a grandma Lee’s in the old school midnapore mall. I think it was a small family that owned a few stores, but never got into the franchising (whoring it out) side of things

----------


## Doozer

Love the custom-made sandwiches you can get at the Calgary Italian Bakery. Soft buns, loaded toppings, so good.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Mmmm, you got me thinking about a nice hot dog now!

----------


## r3ccOs

> Love the custom-made sandwiches you can get at the Calgary Italian Bakery. Soft buns, loaded toppings, so good.



I don't think any one Italian shop does a sandwich better, but some places may give you a few more slices of cold cuts which makes all the difference  :Smilie: 

I like my Sandys with Mortadella, Provolone, Calabrese, Gabbagool, prosciutto - sometimes with some salad on top and mustard. Sometimes without and with tomato sauce.

Also Porchetta Sandys are tasty too... that said that one place that came from Vancouver makes a killer one: Meat & Bread. Pricy but good.

----------


## 88CRX

+1 Peppinos Joe's Special

----------


## Team_Mclaren

> Sandwiches are overrated IMO



came to post this.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Tell us you’re Asian without telling us you’re Asian

----------


## ExtraSlow

Gpomp and team_mclaren are like me posting in the BMW threads.  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Swank

Safeway deli counter made to order = hidden gem

https://www.safeway.ca/whats-in-store/deli/sandwiches/

----------


## BavarianBeast

Whatever the Vietnamese sub place in the university is

Kieths deli is always a good belly buster too

----------


## gpomp

> Gpomp and team_mclaren are like me posting in the BMW threads.



More like you posting in Sushi/Dim Sum threads. But for the record my vote for best sandwich is going to La Mano.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No I love sushi. And I and differentiate between bad and acceptable. That's not fair at all. 

Dim sum, well, I like that, but it's overrated.

----------


## suntan

> Was Grandma Lee's a chain? I'm sure I've had that somewhere and it wasn't Saskatoon.



They had a few locations including one in the core way back before any of the renos. No idea if they were franchised.

----------


## R-Audi

Another option at Holy Grill, their Buffalo Chicken sandwich. Chicken breast is a good 2.5-3" thick. 
At the BVS location, it is/was their Tuesday/thursday special.

----------


## Disoblige

Someone should make a peking duck sandwich, appease all the asians.

----------


## asp integra

> Whatever the Vietnamese sub place in the university is



Bake Chef! Spent a lot of $ when I was going to school there, great subs

----------


## suntan

Viet soup and subs would've made my time in school a lot better.

----------


## Gman.45

Being away from Calgary, I think Thi Thi subs are near the top of the list of things I miss most. They have been around forever, I remember going there when my xwife worked at Telus Tower, and that was in 2002, 20+ years ago now. Great subs, seeing the pics of Viet subs in this thread has me considering flying back next week just to get me some ThiThi. 

+1 for Safeway's deli counter, their Turkey/Cran is my go-to here in SK right now.

----------


## suntan

BAM in the NW.

Van Express downtown in the +15s.

Saigon Highlands has terrible subs. Above average pho though.

----------


## Euro_Trash

A friend recommended Rita in the Petrofina building and I tried them a week or two back - highly recommend. Sounds similar to what the OP turkey sandwich was like

----------


## dj_rice

> Someone should make a peking duck sandwich, appease all the asians.



Is Peking Duck served table side with either a crepe or bao bun not a sando?

----------


## Pauly Boy

Grandma Lee's is def a franchise. There used to be lots more around in Alberta. The one in Lethbridge was my go-to shop back in University in the early 2000s. Was super disappointed to find out when I moved here it was gone and the whole mall turned into professional offices. Mmm 1" thick bread & mountain of sprouts...  :Drool: 

Safeway deli is legit but completely dependant on the staff you get I find - The good ones will go fetch you your desired cheese/bread combo even if it's not on the "numbered list"

I'm up for Comic Con next month, I'm gonna have to get some Thi This now though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Safeway has all the ingredients to be great, but yeah depends on location.

----------


## lee88

My Tho BBQ for the roast pork viet sub and i'm still a fan of Alberta king of subs in Temple NE

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'm a big fan of the Panino sandwiches from the *Eye*Talian Market. I'm not looking to drop the gloves on someone who says it's not the best, but they sure are good. I've even bought several and frozen them and as gross as that sounds, it works great.
I'd like to figure out what is in them and make them myself. I fluked into buying that spicy veggie spread but I don't know what all those different meats are.
https://www.italiancentre.ca/italian...urite-sandwich

Available in both Edmonton and Calgary.

----------


## jwslam

> Is Peking Duck with crepe not a sando?



So now a spring roll is a sando?

----------


## darthVWader

Angels Drive In Bowness for the Turkey Clubhouse or the Denver.

Trung Nguyen Vietnamese subs in Chinatown are pretty good.

----------


## drtoohotty1

The Ruben at Grumans is my go to sandwich when i am at the office

----------


## killramos

Not sure it’s really a sandwich, not sure I care either, but the high protein wrap at Mercatinos during breakfast is amazingly good.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> The Ruben at Grumans is my go to sandwich when i am at the office



Can't believe i had to get to Page 4 before someone said Grumans. I love that place. Turkey or Chicken Club w/ Latkes all day erry day son.
Edit: Montreal is v. good, too

----------


## ExtraSlow

Calgary classic today. Never dissapointed at Spolumbos. 

Mini Capicollo today.

----------


## Brent.ff

Man, i find spulumbos incredibly boring.. maybe just me

----------


## suntan

I'm always prepared to be underwhelmed by them but they're always better than I expect.

Their sausages are still the best anywhere.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Man, i find spulumbos incredibly boring.. maybe just me



Agreed, super overrated in my opinion

----------


## ExtraSlow

Spolumbos isn't my #1 favourite, and it sure is pretty simple, which I guess is boring, but it's "simple done well" which I appreciate.

----------


## suntan

I bought a dagwood from Sobeys a couple of weeks ago. It was utterly tasteless. It was like eating nothing.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I like my sandwich bread toasted on the inside, but soft on the outside. Save the roof of my mouth, and prevent ingredients from squeezing out with every bite. Any place that serves those hard hoagie rolls is an instant fail in my books.

This thread does have me craving a good sandwich though.

Anyone been to Au Croque Monsieur in the hippie district?

----------


## beyond_ban

Anything other than the meatball and the spicy Italian sandwiches from Spolumbo's are quite dry/boring. If i am going that route it's Peppino's all day - preferable the Da Nico's.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I like my sandwich bread toasted on the inside, but soft on the outside. Save the roof of my mouth, and prevent ingredients from squeezing out with every bite...



I wish to subscribe to your newsletter

----------


## ExtraSlow

On recommendation of 
@suntan
, tested out the fresh turkey at Fresh Choices in 5th and 5th. Meets my requirements, I will be back.

----------


## suntan

That sandwich makes my life better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You and me are going there together one day for old guy turkey sandwich day. Had my lunch meeting cancel on my around 12:20 and thought it would be rude to hit you up when you almost certainly had your life handled already.

----------


## suntan

You bet. I was having lunch with wife today actually.

----------


## killramos

Isn’t suntan literally always sitting in the same spot in BVS having lunch every day?

----------


## suntan

> Isn’t suntan literally always sitting in the same spot in BVS having lunch every day?



Sometimes. Haven't been there in a while though. Too busy.

----------


## ryeguy252

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alumni on 17th, hot chicken, meatball, roasted turkey and brie and the beef dip (in no particular order). Parm fries are great here as well. I call and preorder for a specific time.

----------


## jwslam

> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alumni on 17th



Not sure what thread you're reading...

----------


## schocker

> On recommendation of 
> @suntan
> , tested out the fresh turkey at Fresh Choices in 5th and 5th. Meets my requirements, I will be back.



I saw that it was open again and need to get back there. The ham, egg, cheese breakfast sandwich is also excellent and they do a good french toast with bacon.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

A&W Whistle Dog is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck yah!!!!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like the whistle dog. Nice.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> I like the whistle dog. Nice.



I'm so stoked about this!!!! Too bad it's only a limited time run. I'm going to get so many of these.

----------


## suntan



----------


## sabad66

Nice, I hope food court locations get them too. I remember back in the day only freestanding locations had them

----------


## max_boost

> I like the whistle dog. Nice.



Niiice. Def gonna get one of those

----------


## Disoblige

Easiest thing ever to make at home. C'mon guys lol  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

So what? I'm not at home

----------


## 16hypen3sp

> Easiest thing ever to make at home. C'mon guys lol



Definitely is easy. But.... it's just not the same tho. I've tried different variations since 2017 including a camping version. They were all awesome but the A&W original just can't be bested. It just can't be beat!!!

----------


## 88CRX

Earl of Sandwich - Thanksgiving "holiday turkey" sandwich.... you're welcome, its perfect.

----------


## Disoblige

Ok I'll try this hot dog.

----------


## Xtrema

> Earl of Sandwich - Thanksgiving "holiday turkey" sandwich.... you're welcome, its perfect.



They need a north or DT location so I don't have to drive all the way to dirty (now smelly too) SE.

----------

